# Dont know what way to go



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 25, 2013)

Cant make up my mind what to do with these two.Got then both in a trade.The columbia is supposed to be a 5 star superb jet rider and the other one is a j.c.higgins color flow.The columbia has heavy rust but a lot of useable parts and the higgins has the blue taillite cheese grader carrier.There is the same carrier on the bay that is up to $108 and still has 3 days to go.I guess i will wait and see what way to go.I an leaning toward parting out. Two much for me to take on at this time.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 25, 2013)

Part them out. It is way too expensive to restore and not worth it.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Don't do it*

I say do not part them out.Just perform basic maintenance,such as regreasing all bearings and ride as is,with rust and all.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 26, 2013)

Some of those Jetflow reflectors/housings bring ridiculous money. It's a crapshoot on ebay because some also flop.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 26, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Some of those Jetflow reflectors/housings bring ridiculous money. It's a crapshoot on ebay because some also flop.




Yes i an watching one now that has 2 days left and is up to $167.50.I an going to keep the columbia and clean it up as is but will be selling the carrier and springer off the j.c.higgins,everything else on the higgins is rusty beyond saving.


----------

